# Giftigkeit von Innereien



## angla (4. März 2016)

Hallo!

Auch wenn Fischinnereien gewiss nicht jedermanns Sache sind, reizt es mich, das mal zu probieren.
Im Voraus wäre es aber nicht schlecht zu wissen, ob bestimmte Innereien bestimmter Fische giftig sind. Das interessiert mich ausschließlich in Bezug auf Fische aus deutschen Seen, v.a. den oberbyerischen Seen wie Chiemsee.
Ich hab das bis jetzt nicht richtig herausfinden können. Kann ich einfach davon ausgehen, dass bei jedem Speisefisch (aus deutschen Seen) auch gleichzeitig der Verzehr der Innereien unproblematisch ist? Oder muss man da sehr aufpassen? -Die Geschmacksfrage mal außen vorgelassen.

Wäre super, wenn Ihr mich da aufklären könntet oder vll. gibts auch eine Seite, die diesbeszüglich informiert?

Vielen Dank,
angla


----------



## jkc (4. März 2016)

*AW: Giftigkeit von Innereien*

Hi, nicht unbedingt der klassische Seefisch, aber Barben und insbesondere deren Rogen sollen zur Laichzeit giftig sein.

Grüße JK


----------



## eric20004 (4. März 2016)

*AW: Giftigkeit von Innereien*

ich glaube das mit  der barbe war das sie ungenießbar sind


----------



## rippi (4. März 2016)

*AW: Giftigkeit von Innereien*

Grundsätzlich solltest du vom Verzehr von Darm, Magen, Herz, Galle, Niere und Hohlorganen absehen, denn da bleibt nach notwendiger Zubereitung nichts über. Bleiben noch die Geschlechtsorgane, welche in der Laichzeit, falls du Milch und Rogen essen willst, essbar sind. (Barbe, Wels, etc. mal ausgenommen). Ob das dann empfehlenswert ist, sei mal dahingestellt. Und du musst das Ethisch für dich entscheiden. Bleibt noch die Leber über: Viele Feinschmecker schwören ja darauf. Bei den meisten Gewässer, ist die Leber der Fische akut giftig. Nicht von alleine, nur leider ist ein Großteil der Gewässer mit Schwermetallen und diversen PAK's belastet, davon werden zwar nicht alle, aber von ersteren die meisten und zweiteren auch noch einige in der Leber abgelagert/verstoffwechselt etc. sodass du schon davon ausgehen kannst, das je nach Gewässer einige µg an Schadstoffen akkumuliert wurden sind.


----------



## angla (4. März 2016)

*AW: Giftigkeit von Innereien*

Ok, dann achte ich auf jeden Fall darauf, keine Innereien von Barben und Wels zu essen.

Die Problematik von Schwermetallen in den Entgiftungsorganen, v.a. Leber, ist mir bekannt. Vermute mal, es wird ok sein, solange man nicht zu oft Innereien isst



> Grundsätzlich solltest du vom Verzehr von Darm, Magen, Herz, Galle, Niere und Hohlorganen absehen, denn da bleibt nach notwendiger Zubereitung nichts über


 -Ok, aber grundsätzlich dann nicht giftig.

Dann spricht also aus toxikologischer Sicht erst mal nichts gegen den Verzehr von Innereien? Mal abgesehen von Barbe und Wels (und noch welche?) und der allgemeinen Schwermetall-Problematik?


----------



## rippi (4. März 2016)

*AW: Giftigkeit von Innereien*



angla schrieb:


> Ok, dann achte ich auf jeden Fall darauf, keine Innereien von Barben und Wels zu essen.
> 
> Die Problematik von Schwermetallen in den Entgiftungsorganen, v.a. Leber, ist mir bekannt. Vermute mal, es wird ok sein, solange man nicht zu oft Innereien isst
> 
> ...



Darm und Magen solltest du auch so nicht essen, es sei denn du reinigst den vollständig.
 In der Niere werden ebenfalls ne Menge Müll akkumuliert. 
 Warum möchtest du die überhaupt essen?


----------



## Laichzeit (4. März 2016)

*AW: Giftigkeit von Innereien*

Und alles gut kochen, da viele Parasiten in den Organen hausen, vor Allem im Darm und den anderen Verdauungsorganen.
Im Chiemsee gibt es z.B ein Befall mit Hechtbandwürmern.


----------



## Holz Hecht (4. März 2016)

*AW: Giftigkeit von Innereien*

Ich kenne mich mit dem Thema nicht ganz so gut aus, kann aber (auch aus eigener Erfahrung) sagen, dass die Leber von Quappen  (ich glaube in Bayern heißen die Trüschen oder Rutten) wirklich genießbar ist. Ich glaube in Restaurants wird diese Veit Verzehr von Quappen sogar mit serviert..|supergri

Edit: Auch vom Verzehr von Forellen Rogen und Felchen/Renken Rogen habe ich schon gehört,  giftig ist der meines Wissens nach nicht (die Leute die ich kenne und es gerne essen sind zumindest noch ziemlich lebendig)  B-)


----------



## wolfgang f. (4. März 2016)

*AW: Giftigkeit von Innereien*

Trüschen-Leber (Süßwasser-Dorsch)  gilt sogar als ausgesprochene Delikatesse!
Aber zB mit Aal-Leber wäre ich trotzdem vorsichtig -> Aal-Blut ist def. giftig und nirgends wirst Du soviel Blut wie in Lebern finden!
Jede Art hat eben ihre Besonderheiten- also keine Pauschal-Antwort möglich!


----------



## rippi (4. März 2016)

*AW: Giftigkeit von Innereien*



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> Trüschen-Leber (Süßwasser-Dorsch) gilt sogar als ausgesprochene Delikatesse!
> Aber zB mit Aal-Leber wäre ich trotzdem vorsichtig -> Aal-Blut ist def. giftig und nirgends wirst Du soviel Blut wie in Lebern finden!
> Jede Art hat eben ihre Besonderheiten- also keine Pauschal-Antwort möglich!


Jedoch nur wenn er die Leber des Wals roh verzehren würde. Und wer sollte bitte Rohe Fischinnereien essen, das wäre absolut lebensmüde.

 Die Struktur des Gifts ist übrigens verdammt interessant, ich würde nicht dafür über's Feuer gehen, dass bei der Verbrennung nicht in geringen Mengen sogar für den Verzehr ungeeignete Phosphorverbindungen entstehen. Weiß jemand ob es dazu Untersuchungen gab?


----------



## wolfgang f. (5. März 2016)

*AW: Giftigkeit von Innereien*

???
Aal - Wal?
Und weiter unten schreibst Du selbst, dass das Gift auch im gegartem Zustand ungenießbar ist
-> was jetzt?


----------



## Revilo62 (5. März 2016)

*AW: Giftigkeit von Innereien*

Mal ganz ehrlich, ich bezweifle die ganze Zeit die Sinnhaftigkeit dieses Tröööts, Zubereitung und Genießbarkeit von Fischinnereien.
Also geräucherer oder in Butter gedünsteter Forellen/Lachs-Rogen ( ist im Übrigen keine Innerei) kennt man ja und ist sehr schmackhaft, Dorschleber(pastete) oder Dorschzunge auch bekannt, über die Barbe und Waller wurde ja gschrieben.
Wenn ich mir aber vorstelle, ich soll das ganze Gezeddere beim Ausnehmen noch Trennen und verzehrfähig machen, tut mir leid, aber da hörts doch auf. 10 Winterplötzen fertigmachen, braten und ggf. sauer einlegen, alles i.O. aber die Innereien
mich schüttelts und WAL ....ist ein Säugetier

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## grubenreiner (5. März 2016)

*AW: Giftigkeit von Innereien*

Rogen bzw. Milch (bis auf Barbe und Wels) sind essbar und durchaus lecker. Vom Karpfen nennt sich das ganze hier (Franken) Ingraisch/Ingreisch. Gibt es heute nur noch selten auf den Speisekarten, aber rangiert inzwischen als "Delikatesse". Leber und Herz sind essbar, man sollte aber zwecks Schwermetall auf die Herkunft der Fische achten. Alles andere bringt nichts und schmeckt auch nicht.

Sinnvoll, wenn es eh anfällt und gut essbar ist finde ich es allemal, in einer wegwerfenden Überflussgeselschaft kann vollständige Verwertung nur ein gutes Ziel sein.


----------



## u-see fischer (5. März 2016)

*AW: Giftigkeit von Innereien*

Ich habe einer thailändischen Bekannten mal Brassen mitgebracht, bis auf Schuppen, Kiemen und Schwimmblase wurde da nichts weggeschmissen.

 Besonders hat sie sich über Magen und Darm gefreut, Fischdärme (vorgegart und getrocknet) gibt es beim Asiaten auch zu kaufen, Herkunft China, Vietnam und Thailand. Bestimmt gibt es auch noch andere Länder in dieser Region, wo die Fischinnereien gegessen werden.

 Zum Aal, das Gift im Aalblut ist eine giftige Eiweißverbindung die bei Temperaturen (Garprozess) über 60 Grad zerfällt.

 Mein Ding ist das nicht, wünsche dennoch einen guten Appetit. #h


----------



## Lajos1 (5. März 2016)

*AW: Giftigkeit von Innereien*



grubenreiner schrieb:


> Rogen bzw. Milch (bis auf Barbe und Wels) sind essbar und durchaus lecker. Vom Karpfen nennt sich das ganze hier (Franken) Ingraisch/Ingreisch. Gibt es heute nur noch selten auf den Speisekarten, aber rangiert inzwischen als "Delikatesse". Leber und Herz sind essbar, man sollte aber zwecks Schwermetall auf die Herkunft der Fische achten. Alles andere bringt nichts und schmeckt auch nicht.
> 
> Hallo.
> 
> ...


----------



## thomas1602 (5. März 2016)

*AW: Giftigkeit von Innereien*

Neulich hat vor mir im Ladenverkauf der Teichwirtschaft eine ältere Dame ne Tüte voller Karpfenleber gekauft. Scheint also ganz gängig zu sein.


----------



## rippi (5. März 2016)

*AW: Giftigkeit von Innereien*



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> ???
> Aal - Wal?
> Und weiter unten schreibst Du selbst, dass das Gift auch im gegartem Zustand ungenießbar ist
> -> was jetzt?



Aal, der Wal war eine Rechtschreibkorrektur. 
 Ich schrieb nicht, dass es auch im gegarten Zustand ungenießbar ist. Alkohol oder ne Zigarette sind ja auch genießbar.


----------



## rippi (5. März 2016)

*AW: Giftigkeit von Innereien*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Zum Aal, das Gift im Aalblut ist eine giftige *Eiweißverbindung* die bei Temperaturen (Garprozess) über 60 Grad zerfällt.


Woher weißt du das? Die Strukturformel die ich hier vorliegen habe, ist keinen Eiweiß? Oder ist bei dir alles ein Eiweiß wo eine Aminogruppe drin ist?


----------



## u-see fischer (5. März 2016)

*AW: Giftigkeit von Innereien*



rippi schrieb:


> Woher weißt du das? Die Strukturformel die ich hier vorliegen habe, ist keinen Eiweiß? Oder ist bei dir alles ein Eiweiß wo eine Aminogruppe drin ist?



Kenne die Formel nicht, bin auch kein Mediziner oder Biologe, habe ich halt mal so gelernt. Ist auch so hier nachzulesen: http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showthread.php?3492-Aalblut-giftig-oder-nicht-hier-die-Antwort

 Ich zitiere:
 Im Aalblut sind giftige Eiweise (Ichtyotoxine) mit blutersetzender (hämolytischer) Wirkung vorhanden, die bei Säugetieren zu Muskelkrämpfen, beschleunigter Atmung und Herzschlag führen.
 Zitat Ende.


----------



## GeorgeB (5. März 2016)

*AW: Giftigkeit von Innereien*



thomas1602 schrieb:


> Neulich hat vor mir im Ladenverkauf der Teichwirtschaft eine ältere Dame ne Tüte voller Karpfenleber gekauft. Scheint also ganz gängig zu sein.



Die Leber vieler Fischarten ist ohne jeden Zweifel eine Delikatesse, wenn nicht moderne Ekelgefühle den Genuss schmälern. Die "Gängigkeit" würde ich dabei nicht zum Maßstab machen. Schließlich sind auch Crystal Meth und Co. mittlerweile "gängige Konsumgüter". 

Über die Schadstoffbelastung von Leber und Nieren muss man doch heute wohl kaum noch diskutieren. Der Verzehr bringt einen nicht unmittelbar um, soll aber auch nicht unbedingt gesunde Nahrung für alle Tage sein.


----------



## Laichzeit (5. März 2016)

*AW: Giftigkeit von Innereien*



rippi schrieb:


> Woher weißt du das? Die Strukturformel die ich hier vorliegen habe, ist keinen Eiweiß? Oder ist bei dir alles ein Eiweiß wo eine Aminogruppe drin ist?



Der Wikipeidiaeintrag ist ein bischen irreführend. Er verlinkt von Ichtyotoxin auf Dinogunellin. Ichthyotoxine sind ein breiter Oberbegriff, können auch Eiweiße darunter fallen.
Dinogunellin ist ein ziemlich kompliziertes Molekül, da ist ein Adenosinphosphoester drin, wie in RNA, an dem aber noch ziemlich viel anderes dran hängt.
Am ehesten ist es ein Adenosinalkaloid.

Was genau im Aal drin ist, weiß ich aber immer noch nicht.


----------



## rippi (5. März 2016)

*AW: Giftigkeit von Innereien*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Der Wikipeidiaeintrag ist ein bischen irreführend. Er verlinkt von Ichtyotoxin auf Dinogunellin. Ichthyotoxine sind ein breiter Oberbegriff, können auch Eiweiße darunter fallen.
> Dinogunellin ist ein ziemlich kompliziertes Molekül, da ist ein Adenosinphosphoester drin, wie in RNA, an dem aber noch ziemlich viel anderes dran hängt.
> Am ehesten ist es ein Adenosinalkaloid.
> 
> Was genau im Aal drin ist, weiß ich aber immer noch nicht.


Hmm, die Struktur habe ich jetzt auch nicht gemeint. Aber zumindest ist da auch dieses Phosponatester-Ding drin. Allerdings weder Adenosin, noch überhaupt irgendwas mit Ribose.


----------



## Laichzeit (5. März 2016)

*AW: Giftigkeit von Innereien*



rippi schrieb:


> Hmm, die Struktur habe ich jetzt auch nicht gemeint. Aber zumindest ist da auch dieses Phosponatester-Ding drin. Allerdings weder Adenosin, noch überhaupt irgendwas mit Ribose.



Vom AAlartikel komm ich auf das.
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dinogunellin
Welches Molekül hast du angeschaut?


----------



## Trollwut (5. März 2016)

*AW: Giftigkeit von Innereien*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Ich habe einer thailändischen Bekannten mal Brassen mitgebracht, bis auf Schuppen, Kiemen und Schwimmblase wurde da nichts weggeschmissen.




Erging mir ähnlich. Hatte noch einen Aal in der Gefriertruhe liegen, der mir mit Kusshand abgenommen wurde. 
Darauf der Kommentar: "Oh, du hast den ja schon ausgenommen, cool! Ich mag die Innereien nicht so".
Auf mein verdutztes Gesicht erklärte sie mir, dass ihre Mama die immer mache.

Meins wärs nicht, aber jedem das Seine.
Barschroggen sollwohl sehr gut sein, aber dass da genug zusammenkommt müsste man ja einige "ausquetschen". #d


----------



## rippi (5. März 2016)

*AW: Giftigkeit von Innereien*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Vom AAlartikel komm ich auf das.
> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dinogunellin
> Welches Molekül hast du angeschaut?



Hmm, ich habe hier noch einen alten Schinken zur Synthese von N-haltigen Aromaten. Dort wurde ein ähnliches Molekül, als Beispiel für marine Toxine gezeigt, allerdings mit so einen Tryptamin/Indol-Rest und vermutet das es sich um das Gift irgendeiner moray eel-Art handelt, dummerweise habe ich das moray übersehen. 
 Wie sich allerdings rausgestellt hat, ist es weder Aal- noch Muränengift. Tut mir Leid, beim nächsten Mal, erhebe ich nur noch Informationen aus Literatur die nach 1950 veröffentlicht wurde.#t

 Beim Aalgift handelt es sich dagegen tatsächlich um ein Peptid.


----------



## Ladi74 (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: Giftigkeit von Innereien*

Hallo,
hab den Trööt nochmal vorgeholt.

Bei der letzten Norge-Tour hatten wir ein paar große Lengs gefangen. 
Die Leber von den "Tierchen" war echt groß!
Kann man die essen?

Ich hab alle möglichen Leute im Camp "intervieft" und alle sagten, nicht essbar.
Zur gleichen Zeit waren Tschechen im Camp, die die Leber gerne genommen haben.
Auf Grund mangelder Sprachkenntnisse, konnte ich nicht rausbekommen was die damit machen...
Hat von euch einer ne Idee?
Die Milch und den Rogen wollten sie nicht.


----------



## exstralsunder (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: Giftigkeit von Innereien*



Ladi74 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Die Leber von den "Tierchen" war echt groß!
> Kann man die essen?




Der Leng gehört zu den "Dorschartigen" .
Warum soll man die Leber nicht essen können?
Dorschleber schmeckt ja auch. Ist natürlich nicht jedermanns Geschmack. Andere wiederum sind davon absolut begeistert.
Einfach die Leber mit einem Schluck Öl in einem Schraubglas und etwas Salz einkochen. Die dann am nächsten Morgen kalt auf's frische Brötchen....absoluter Hammer!

Vorher sollte/muss man die Leber auf Nematoden untersuchen. Die sitzen aber meist außen auf der Haut.


----------



## Andal (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: Giftigkeit von Innereien*

Rogen von Seehechten in Mehl wenden und braten. Lecker!
Wenn etwas übrig bleibt. Kalt aufschneiden und mit Balsamico beträufeln. Oberlecker!!


----------



## Ladi74 (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Giftigkeit von Innereien*

Danke euch!
Beim nächsten Mal, kommt die Leber mit in den Frost und wird zu Hause eingekocht.
Nematoden hatte ich nur in den Bauchlappen gesehen, aber dafür reichlich!


----------



## Justsu (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Giftigkeit von Innereien*

Interessantes Thema, obwohl ich persönlich ehrlich gesagt kein riesen Innereienfan bin.

Mir wurden mal aus dem Urlaub Hecht- und Maränenkaviar sowie eingelgte Hechtleber von den Müritzfischern mitgebracht - war gar nicht schlecht!

Vor vielleicht 10 Jahren habe ich im Uralub in Wien auf dem 
Naschmarkt mal einen lebenden Wels gekauft, der dort dann am Stand direkt geschlachtet wurde. Die Leber und (ich meine) die Milz hat uns der Verkäufer mit dem Hinweis, dass man die gut braten kann, wieder in die Bauchhöhle gelegt... 

Die Leber hat mir sehr gut geschmeckt, die Milz war nicht so mein Fall, daran erinnere ich mich noch. Des wegen wundert mich hier die Aussage, dass die Innereien vom Wels nicht genießbar sein sollen!?

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Andal (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Giftigkeit von Innereien*

Genießbar heißt ja nichts anderes, als das man es genießen kann. Was Genuß nun im einzelnen ist, läßt einen enormen Spielraum offen! #h


----------



## Seele (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Giftigkeit von Innereien*

Das beste ist die Forelle aufzuschneiden und direkt ausm Bauch raus den Rogen zu probieren. Einfach Klasse  
Packt vielleicht nicht jeder, sollte man aber mal versuchen.


----------



## exstralsunder (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Giftigkeit von Innereien*



Seele schrieb:


> Das beste ist die Forelle aufzuschneiden und direkt ausm Bauch raus den Rogen zu probieren. Einfach Klasse
> Packt vielleicht nicht jeder, sollte man aber mal versuchen.



Dann muss dieser Rogen aber auch wirklich frisch aus der gerade eben gefangenen Forelle sein.
Ansonsten eben Kaviar daraus machen.
Das geht eigentlich aus nahezu jeden Fisch-mal von der Barbe abgesehen. Hecht, sowie alle Salmonidenartigen eigen  sich dazu.
Hering sowieso.


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Giftigkeit von Innereien*



Andal schrieb:


> Genießbar heißt ja nichts anderes, als das man es genießen kann. Was Genuß nun im einzelnen ist, läßt einen enormen Spielraum offen! #h



stimmt absolut:

deshalb steht in Deinem Avatar ja auch "Überleberer"


----------



## Andal (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Giftigkeit von Innereien*

Unter anderem das auch.


----------



## oberfranke (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Giftigkeit von Innereien*

Wer es noch nicht gegessen hat, hat was verpasst. Die Leber hat einen ausgesprochen feinen Fischgeschmack und ne luftig schaumige Konsistenz.

(Ich achte aber darauf aus welchem Wasser der Fisch stammt) 


> edit by Admin: Kein einstellen fremder Texte, Copyright, nur verlinken


----------



## rutic (2. August 2016)

*AW: Giftigkeit von Innereien*

Geräucherter Heringsrogen .
Habe es probiert und bin nicht so begeistert gewesen . 
Er war sehr trocken und im Geschmack ziemlich fade.
Habe schon mal Rogen  geräuchert gegessen . Möglich das es kein Heringsrogen war und der war sehr lecker . Evtl. habe ich was falsch gemacht 
 Wer weiß mehr ?


----------

